
Show HN: Combo, the Simple Python Package Manager - wkcamp
https://github.com/wkcamp/Combo
======
kennydude
In my experience pip has always worked quite well.

About the only thing I would like to see from it is making it a bit easier to
use, for example something like `npm install --save something` instead of
having to tell people about `pip freeze` and venvs etc

------
wkcamp
To those who look at this, this is my first "official" Python project. I
really need help with test suites and whatever. But alas, the package manager
works well enough. All feedback is appreciated.

------
svisser
Package management is a hard problem; I'd much rather see efforts to improve
pip instead of fragmenting any efforts to improve what pip already does.

------
sauere
I don't want to sound like a dick, but: why?

pip is damn fine.

~~~
nilliams
Pip is not fine. Pip doesn't resolve dependencies [0]. It also has no way to
sensibly manage the 'semver during development, frozen versions in production'
needs of modern development, that both Ruby's Bundler and Node's npm take care
of. Those are, in my opinion the 2 biggest requirements of a package manager
for non-trivial projects, and it totally fails to handle them.

Here's a post on the latter issue by the developer of pip-tools which aims to
solve that problem (I've not tried it yet, but my team is considering it): [1]

[0]
[https://github.com/pypa/pip/issues/988](https://github.com/pypa/pip/issues/988)

[1] [http://nvie.com/posts/better-package-
management/](http://nvie.com/posts/better-package-management/)

